# What exactly is ghost wood?



## Blort

Hi,

Just wondering what "ghost wood" actually is. I tried to find some references on google as to what kind/species of tree is ghost wood, but had no luck. Anybody know?

Thanks,

Marcos


----------



## AQUAMAC

Marcos-

ghostwood is oak :wink:


----------



## Guest

And where is a good source for ghost wood that is suitable for a viv?


----------



## Blort

Aquamac,

Thanks 

MoonRacerDave,

I got mine from Black Jungle.

There's some interesting stuff here:
http://www.herpsupplies.com/subcategory.cfm?id=7&sub=69

The stuff from herpsupplies is fake, some of it looks pretty gaudy, but some of it looks like it could be pretty neat.

Marcos


----------



## Guest

Hmmm, I see what you mean. Locals stores have the same stuff but cheaper. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## dartfrogs

*Ghost Wood Myths*

To clarify a few "myths" found elsewhere on the web as well as this forum, Ghost wood IS NOT oak. It also IS NOT the same as other types of wood commonly sold in the pet trade. We have been selling ghost wood for about 10 years and chose this wood for our unique line of quality vivarium products due to its unique qualities and beautiful appearance. We only know of one distributor of this wood who will not divulge its true species name. I have seen this wood in nature and it grows as a shrub in certain western states and I also will not divulge the genus or species to protect it from illegal poaching. Its limited range as well as collecting permit regulations dictate the cost of this unusual wood. It is then processed by sandblasting which adds additional costs (as well as health risks to the handlers). Along with its beautiful appearance, Ghost wood possesses natural properties which allow it to hold up very well under wet conditions which makes it so highly desireable among dart frog enthusiasts. While I will agree that it is a little pricy, it is worth every penny invested.


----------



## pa.walt

so if it has a limited range then in a way we are ridding a species of plant/wood off this planet. 
i guess it could be the same way as all these pumilios being brought into the states for sale. for profit and heck with the enviroment. 
i have come across other sources for this ghostwood but i don't off hand remember who they were.


----------



## dartfrogs

Did you read about the permit/ regulated harvesting and poaching comments? These are in place to prevent such consequences.


----------



## Blort

Interesting stuff. I just wanted to know out of curiosity not to harvest  I think the prices were perfectly reasonable considering the quality of the wood and how it does in a wet environment. I did wonder about being oak since it looks more gnarled than oak.

I certainly understand hesitancy about revealing the source of the wood. I think many in this hobby are naturally very curious about what is in their tanks for many reasons many of which have nothing to do with trying to cut the vendor out of the loop. I always look at things with trade names with a lot of skepticism, but that skepticism could be easily assuaged if the vendor explained such things on their website or in their literature (like dartfrogs did here). One of the reasons I took up dart frogs instead of salt water aquariums is that there seems to be more willingness among this community to share information and encourage sustainable practices.

That is the double edged sword about anything like this. Interest brings awareness and appreciation, but also economic incentive and with that you have to rely on a whole bunch of folks to "do the right thing" and P.A. Walt has a good point about this regarding the pumilios. It seems to me that supporting vendors with sustainable practices is the way to go.

I'm glad Dartfrogs mentioned why the term "ghost wood" is used instead of the genus and species. I only wish that sort of information was conveyed more readily to the consumer by the vendor. I think such a business practice is okay. However, I take exception to repackaging generic GE silicone and calling it aquarium silicone at a 300% markup or refusing to give an MSDS sheet, in violation of federal law and possibly jeopardizing the health of animals, for "propriatary" cement.

I would love to see some sort of accreditation for sustainable practices in the hobby but know what sort of rigmarole that requires. It seems that the salt water hobbyists have tried to get this going but with little success.

In the interim, I will continue to try to find vendors that support sustainable practices such as Black Jungle, and I hope that all vendors continue to evaluate the impact of their practices especially regarding the import of frogs.

[/soapbox]

Marcos


----------



## dartfrogs

duplicate


----------



## Guest

This is one of the reasons I like this forum. Lots of ppl willing to express ideas/views and at the same time, sharing information.


----------



## Guest

ghost wood is great i bought some from black jungle and it is doing fantastic, moss is just starting to grow on it and it looks really cool.


----------



## J Teezy

i'll have to go the route of people are not going to reveal the true name of ghostwood because they want to sell it. Send any vendor an email and ask them what exactly is ghost wood and they won't tell you, because they want to make money off it. Same concept as mentioned with GE Silicone and it being repackaged in form that says "For aquariums" for double the price. People are always trying to make a profit somewhere somehow.

Want to know how to find out what kind of wood ghostwood is? contact an arborist, bet you they will tell you. You can find out anything you want, just have to ask the right people.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manzanita i'm not saying its manzanita but you can read about it and make your own determination


----------



## J Teezy

*Re: Ghost Wood Myths*



dartfrogs said:


> To clarify a few "myths" found elsewhere on the web as well as this forum, Ghost wood IS NOT oak. It also IS NOT the same as other types of wood commonly sold in the pet trade. We have been selling ghost wood for about 10 years and chose this wood for our unique line of quality vivarium products due to its unique qualities and beautiful appearance. We only know of one distributor of this wood who will not divulge its true species name. I have seen this wood in nature and it grows as a shrub in certain western states and I also will not divulge the genus or species to protect it from illegal poaching. Its limited range as well as collecting permit regulations dictate the cost of this unusual wood. It is then processed by sandblasting which adds additional costs (as well as health risks to the handlers). Along with its beautiful appearance, Ghost wood possesses natural properties which allow it to hold up very well under wet conditions which makes it so highly desireable among dart frog enthusiasts. While I will agree that it is a little pricy, it is worth every penny invested.


Now i'm not trying to start an argument or have you take this is an attack but by saying you won't reveal the name of the wood to protect it from poaching doesn't really make sense because you sell it. If you really cared about the wood becoming poached or harvested by people you should support it to the fullest and not sell it either.

That would be like me selling fur coats made from an animal but not telling what kind of animal it was because i don't want people killing animals for the fur.

But like i said above, if people want to know what it is, all you have to do is ask the right person and you'll eventually get an answer. There's nothing wrong with people wanting to know what the product is they are buying, it's all a play on the consumer by calling it "ghost wood" so that they will pay the high prices people ask for it instead of finding it on their own. A little research goes a long way


----------



## jeffr

You do realize this thread is 7 years old


----------



## markpulawski

It's wood that has died but does not realize it and has not crossed over.


----------



## jacobi

Scooby Doo and the Haunted Terrarium


----------



## EricM

Remember not to mix Black Jungle line ghostwood with other import year ghostwood, without site data we could damage the hobby by mixing ghostwood from differant sources. Plus there is no way to identify true ghostwood just by looking at the phenotype, there are many other types of wood that look almost identical. The next thing you know someone will be selling El Dorado ghostwood. What will we do then?

some free sarcasm
Eric


----------



## Pumilo

I mix ghostwood all the time to try to create a designer wood. I know that outbreeding depression has been proven with other types of wood, but until you can PROVE that it's bad with ghostwood too, I'm gonna keep doing it.


----------



## Pumilo

Seriously though, according to Frogparty it is Antelope bitterbrush http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/77407-wood-features-vivarium-2.html


----------



## frogparty

thats it. good times
No big secret.


----------



## jacobi

So many comments I want to make. All so wrong...


----------



## Boondoggle

Pumilo said:


> I mix ghostwood all the time to try to create a designer wood. I know that outbreeding depression has been proven with other types of wood, but until you can PROVE that it's bad with ghostwood too, I'm gonna keep doing it.


I'm at work laughing out loud at this, knowing full well that if I were to explain to my workmates what was so funny they would never get it.


----------



## Shinosuke

Boondoggle said:


> I'm at work laughing out loud at this, knowing full well that if I were to explain to my workmates what was so funny they would never get it.


I have this problem ALL the time!


----------



## JimO

No, no Mark. You're confusing it with zombie wood, which is from a plant of which I cannot divulge the name. This plant is impossible to kill. You might find this nice piece of wood that looks as dead as a doorknob, but as soon as you put it in the viv, it starts to grow, takes over the viv and eats the frogs' brains. Then it comes after you.

Of course, since it feeds on brains, well, uh, how should I say this, you might not have to worry. 


markpulawski said:


> It's wood that has died but does not realize it and has not crossed over.


----------



## JimO

This is a ghost thread! It started in 2005 for pete's sake.


----------



## Scoobs

Is there a trick to make your ghost wood become greener faster?


----------



## Scoobs

Does anyone sell ghost wood already green? I understand the price would be higher but is it even available?


----------



## ICS523

I've got the stuff in one of my vivs, its really pretty but it darkens the water a lot in my pond (tanic acid leeches from wood)


----------



## BethInAK

ICS523 said:


> I've got the stuff in one of my vivs, its really pretty but it darkens the water a lot in my pond (tanic acid leeches from wood)



Which? The zombie wood? The ghost wood? The manzanita? or the Antelope Bitterwood.


----------



## sports_doc

You all are hysterical 

I did, and still do, purchase my Ghostwood from Blk Jungle and from what I understand it is only limited available due to permitting etc. Hopefully still in a sustainable manner.

Anyway try it. You'll like it.


----------



## Mandalore77

https://plants.usda.gov/java/largeImage?imageID=juoca_002_avp.tif 
i think this could be it.

Juniperus occidentalis


----------



## tongo

this thread is from 2005, its probably dead.


----------



## Mandalore77

Probably 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike1239

Ghost Thread


----------

